# love/hate TT



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

god I hate this thing, but god I love this thing. 
been awhile since I took some pictures of the car. sorry for not using the alienbees, Ive been lazy








thinking about getting 19s again that or maybe go alittle wider on the RSs and add some camber. 
anyways thats it.
































oops
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmeloydotcom/


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

probably the only tt i really like on here. such a sick car


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks good Ryan!


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

so sick


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

I love it........





















Mine is jealous


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

Love it. Sick car and AMAZING pics..


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (Nyccustomizer)*

Totally stellar pics... There's almost a tilt-shift effect. Looks really cool, may I ask how you achieved that?


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (QWKDTSN)*

mint.


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so sick! Love how slammed this thing is. Still miss the CCW's though!


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Tri-Lit)*

looks goooood


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I'd say stay with 18s and just go a little wider with camber








Love this


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

looks good!


----------



## lowlife.glx (Apr 11, 2010)

sick... I hate it too...


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (lowlife.glx)*

love it


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (lowlife.glx)*

very nice man, loving the pictures too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

love it


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i love it ryan. and that's all that matters.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

Looks killer as always, Ryan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: love/hate TT (weakstyles.)*

awesome bro....see you in a month


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Bork)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: love/hate TT (weakstyles.)*

absolutely stunning! i especially love first shot.
could i get high res of the first shot*, current one looks a little stretched on my monitor.


_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:11 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

**** was redic at h20 last year
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it so much


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_probably * the only tt i really like on here*. such a sick car


----------



## hoopachalupa (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_probably the only tt i really like on here. such a sick car


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

this car is ti*TT*ies!!
ps: baller ass camera.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (RPF1)*

Fresh ta death.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotrsh)*

Nice shots! I saw the bokeh and was hoping it was a 50mm 1.2 or 1.4, not just a pshop blur gradient. You like the 1.4 then I take it? My 1.8's af broke so I want to upgrade.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Zorba2.0)*

yea I shot this with the 50 1.4, I love this thing I really havent taken off the camera since I got it.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*

always dig it ryan, but man, side of street shots?!
comeee onnnnn i wanna see a legit full shoot of this (with or without the bees)


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

hahaha yea I know. 
we setup a few of the lights for Jake to snap a few. Really didnt get much before my camera died and wouldnt come back on. I was freaking out but it finally came back on when I got home. Jake has a few on his flickr I think of some with the bees.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*

yeah, i saw, but there was one picture there, and all i could see was the girl, i didn't even notice a TT in there


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

sick man.. was just looking at it on CIB


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (tonyb2580)*

Very nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: love/hate TT (weakstyles.)*

i seriously love your TT, by far my favorite on here. 
i vote keep the RS' and make them a bit wider http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: love/hate TT (Mr.Tan)*

i like it a lot so sick
this is my friends TT here in Denmark


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Looks minty Ry.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (tonyb2580)*

thanks guys

_Quote, originally posted by *tonyb2580* »_sick man.. was just looking at it on CIB

whats CIB?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

canibeat.com
car blog.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (d.tek)*

ahhh true. the last week's random pic post thing?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

get some 18s n http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

18" RSs whatttttt


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_18" RSs whatttttt 

****ING DO IT NOW. you would win the game instantly.


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

your car is sick man i love it.
pics are dope too!


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (STOOF G37)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: love/hate TT (weakstyles.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MsWeakstyles (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: love/hate TT (weakstyles.)*

looks pretty babe







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

there is a Ms? haha


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

yep <3


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so your saying I got no shot meow


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

depth of field is gnarly
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VWRedcoat)*

OMG that first pic is so sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: love/hate TT (weakstyles.)*

Hell yeah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: love/hate TT (#1~STUNNA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: love/hate TT (weakstyles.)*

hey what are your measurements front/rear when you are aired out?


----------

